#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-01
<merchus> hola a todos
<PabloRubianes> hola
<PabloRubianes> como anda merchus 
<virusuy> buenas
<merchus> hola pabllo
<invitado> hola
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-02
<danielmato> buenas noches a todos
<pablo> hola
<pablo> hay alguien?
<PabloRubianes> hola
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, virusuy_ Naudy magu42 \o
<PabloRubianes> como andas SergioMeneses 
<virusuy_> SergioMeneses: hola terricola
<Naudy> Hi SergioMeneses  ...
<magu42> como andan ?
<Naudy> Saludos a todos
<magu42> ☺
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, o.o
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, q tal la podcats?
<virusuy_> podcats ?
<PabloRubianes> no lo escuche todavia
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, naaa
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, un piloto q tenemos
<virusuy_> a veeeeeeeeeeer
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, http://academo.podomatic.com/entry/2011-08-01T10_37_34-07_00
<virusuy_> SergioMeneses: participacion especial de mi compañero de trabajo PabloRubianes ??
<virusuy_> o no participa ?
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, es un piloto... cuando tenga el oficial te lo paso para q lo compartas
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, no... esperemos en una proxima
<SergioMeneses> :D
<PabloRubianes> no participo
<PabloRubianes> solo sali en posol
<PabloRubianes> nada mas
<SergioMeneses> PabloRubianes, jeje 
<virusuy_> SergioMeneses: me gusta el podcast
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, si... andamos cuadrando unos efectos
<SergioMeneses> para publicarlo oficialmente
<SergioMeneses> es un proyecto q retome en el team con un compañero
<virusuy_> SergioMeneses: esta bueno, falta acomodar cosas, pero esta bueno
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, si :D
<virusuy_> SergioMeneses: estaria bueno que la parte de entrevista sea todo de una vez
<virusuy_> y no cortado con noticias
<SergioMeneses> virusuy_, buen punto!
<PabloRubianes> ahora lo escuchare!
<danielmato> hola nuevamente
<SergioMeneses> buenas!
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-03
<PabloRubianes> buenas
<magu42> buenas
<PabloRubianes> magu42, como andas?
<magu42> bien y vos PabloRubianes ?
<PabloRubianes> bien
<magu42> :-)
<PabloRubianes> por comer algo toy famelico
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> se te pasó la hora!!
<PabloRubianes> si mal
<PabloRubianes> ya vuelvo...
<magu42> ok
<PabloRubianes> magu42, volvi
<magu42> :-)
<magu42> buen provecho
<PabloRubianes> gracias... me mande unas milangas
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> ya estas disfrutando de tus 5gb en ubuntu one?
<magu42> jeje  , no lo uso en realidad , el otro dia tiré la info porque sé que uds la usan
<PabloRubianes> si yo me entere antes :P tengo un contacto dentro del grupo de ubuntu one
<magu42> jeje
<PabloRubianes> antes == 2 horas antes
<magu42> contactos!!
<PabloRubianes> jaja
<magu42> nas noches
<Armando_> hola
<Armando_> quien me puede ayudar con el problema del modem de antel ????
<Armando_> gracias
<nconde> Hola.
<nconde> ¿Hay alquien en línea?
<nconde> Quiero comentar que la empresa ISA, que entre otras cosas vende software para estaciones de servicio, está instalando Ubuntu 10.04 como sistema base.
<merchus> hola todos
<merchus> hay alguien?
<merchus> hellous?
<merchus> hi
<ratman_> holas
<ratman_> que tal
<merchus> ien y vos?
<merchus> perdon me falto la b
<merchus> jeje
<ratman_> jeje
<ratman_> bien
<ratman_> :)
<merchus> que se cuenta?
<ratman_> intentando ver de ver si puedo configurar de una vez una antena nanostation loco 2
<ratman_> jeje 
<merchus> yo intento aprender a usar el inkscape
<ratman_> tengo un manual o libro en el laburo 
<merchus> estoy en el horno jejeje
<ratman_> mañana te lo paso 
<merchus> buenisimo!
<merchus> estoy buscando tutos en youtube
<ratman_> na no es tan compli, no se usarlo mucho pero algunas cosas simples salen
<merchus> :)
<merchus> che de donde sos?
<ratman_> montevideo
<merchus> bien
<ratman_> tu
<merchus> todos los tutos en ingles..... los prefiero en español
<ratman_> a ver que tengo en este pc
<ratman_> te llega
<ratman_> merchus, 
<merchus> perodon
<merchus> me colgue con un tuto
<ratman_> jeje
<merchus> no me llego lo que me mandaste
<ratman_> y ahora
<merchus> soy bastante novata con este SO, veo una linea que dice send y demas pero es todo lo que leo
<ratman_> mira el privado 
 * ratman_ me parece que se colgo de nuevo 
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-04
<Naudy> Buenas noches a todos los presente 
<virusuy_> ratman_: ping
<ochotesbill> hola a todos, necesito ayuda
<ochotesbill> acabo de instalar ubuntu 10.04 en una toshiba satellite y no me deja poner la pantalla en 1024x768
<ochotesbill> cuando abro las opciones sólo me da hasta 800x600
<ochotesbill> alguien tiene idea como puedo cambiar la configuración???
<leruleru> ochotesbill: 10.04?
<onix> hola
<onix> como andan todos??
<JIP_> Hola a todos
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-05
<virusuy> buenas noches
<magu42> como andas virusuy ?
<virusuy> magu42: tranqui, esperando el finde
<virusuy> :-) vos ?
<magu42> tranquilo retomando mis activididades pesqueras después de muchos años
<virusuy> eso es bueno
<magu42> a ver si el fin de semana pesco algo
<magu42> frio al menos :-)
<virusuy> gripes
<magu42> jeje
<EduardoR> hola, en que andan?
<virusuy_> aca, mirando simpsons
<PabloRubianes> buenas que tal?
<EduardoR> Viendo el Educazz's Channel
<EduardoR> http://www.youtube.com/user/educazz
<EduardoR> habría que transcribirlos, editarlos o regrabarlos con mas de una voz
<EduardoR> hay que aclarar 400 cosas
<PabloRubianes> jaja se coparon con eso?
<PabloRubianes> EduardoR, 
<EduardoR> hola
<EduardoR> si, edu se largó solo
<PabloRubianes> re bien
<EduardoR> lo que pasa que hasta que no se van a dormir los niños, es imposible
<EduardoR> y entonces se termina haciendo a altas horas de la noche
<EduardoR> por eso suena a zombie
<PabloRubianes> jajjaa
<EduardoR> la idea es hacerlo "como sea"
<EduardoR> luego perfeccionarlos
<EduardoR> yo los estoy viendo y me quiero morir
<PabloRubianes> jajjjaa ahora los veo o me guardo el link
<EduardoR> no están planificados
<EduardoR> hay que hacer una lista de cosas a perfeccionar
<EduardoR> uno por uno, hay que editarlos, asi están como salen del recordmydesktop
<PabloRubianes> ahhhh
<EduardoR> y ademas están a la vistas sus carpetas, sus mails, hay cosas personales
<PabloRubianes> yo quiero hacer algunos de programacion pero tendriamos que conseguir alguien que quiera ser locutor
<EduardoR> vistes los de intypedia?
<EduardoR> http://www.intypedia.com/
<EduardoR> son sobre seguridad 
<PabloRubianes> no
<EduardoR> usaron unos macacos 3D, con nombre de Bernardo y Alicia (Bob y Alice de los ejemplos de criptografía)
<EduardoR> los primeros eran con voz digital, pero luego usaron locutores
<EduardoR> porque era horrible
<PabloRubianes> jajajaja
<PabloRubianes> buen dato
<EduardoR> de Lección 6. Malware, tuvieron que hablar de linux y Mac como plataformas que no tienen virus
<PabloRubianes> tuvieron? o no tienen mas remedio
<EduardoR> pero se nota que el video lo hacen expertos que laburan de vender antivirus
<EduardoR> asi que se salieron con un disparate, 
<EduardoR> que en realidad no importa que no tengan virus, lo imortante es que uses lo que se "sirve"
<EduardoR> la PMQLP!!!
<PabloRubianes> ja lo que vi es que si a un mac le haces jailbreak para instalar lo que se te cante es un peligro
<PabloRubianes> en tema de segurodad
<PabloRubianes> eh?
<EduardoR> si, claro, pero mostraron la hilacha
<EduardoR> lo puse como ejemplo, de videos muy bien armados 
<PabloRubianes> probaste el alpha 3?
<EduardoR> hay organizaciones , universidades
<PabloRubianes> esta genial!!
<EduardoR> quedó bajando en el museo
<EduardoR> ya debe estar
<EduardoR> mañana quizás lo pruebo
<PabloRubianes> yo estoy probando el daily
<PabloRubianes> no ahora
<PabloRubianes> pero desde el alpha 1
<PabloRubianes> hasta bugs y todo reporte
<EduardoR> yo estuve jugando con unas ceibalitas
<EduardoR> tengo que hacer una bobada y me siento tarado queriendo hacer algo con tantas contras
<EduardoR> es un sitio web, nada del otro mundo
<PabloRubianes> contras?
<EduardoR> si, porque todo eso de no tener root
<EduardoR> en realidad son 2 proyectos
<EduardoR> el mas interesante es un lector de QR
<EduardoR> pero la camara parece que es muy mala
<PabloRubianes> ahhh yo me anote para hacer algo con ceibaljam en IBM
<EduardoR> sin embargo no lo creo
<PabloRubianes> ahhh
<EduardoR> hay algo que baja la calidad de la foto
<EduardoR> porque cuando entro al gnome la foto está mejor
<EduardoR> en la azul
<EduardoR> parece que el Journal me está toqueteando la foto
<EduardoR> y hasta me la convierte a .jpe
<EduardoR> en lugar de .jpg
<EduardoR> y ese formato lo quiero subir a un sitio que decodifica y no es una extennsion estandar
<EduardoR> esas cosas me tienen podrido
<EduardoR> el lector de QR del celu es trivial
<EduardoR> pero claro, está pensado para eso
<EduardoR> en esto tengo que vencer 40 pelotudeces
<EduardoR> en fin
<EduardoR> tengo unos amigos que quieren hacer un juego
<EduardoR> para ceibalitas y con todo en python como sedebe y todo
<EduardoR> los veo la semana que viene y vamos a planear algo
<EduardoR> yo me colgue con la "presencia"
<EduardoR> quiero hacer algo que se pueda jugar en red
<EduardoR> sin servidor es lo loco
<EduardoR> como en el Empathy, el osito
<PabloRubianes> no vi nada todavia, capaz que despues que encare algo te aviso
<PabloRubianes> tengo un virtualbox con una imagen de XO nomas
<EduardoR> viste el osito en configurar cuentas que dice "gente cerca"
<EduardoR> en ubuntu
<EduardoR> es un chat con el sistema ese
<EduardoR> es el servicio avahi
<EduardoR> es un sistema que no requiere abrir puertos y establecer conexiones tcp
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> pero nunca use eso
<EduardoR> abrir puertos en la cibalita deberia ser imposible
<EduardoR> viste el Giver
<EduardoR> para transferir archivos en LAN
<EduardoR> es del Mint
<PabloRubianes> no
<EduardoR> pero esta en repos de ubuntu
<EduardoR> es bien practico 
<PabloRubianes> nunca lo use
<EduardoR> porque lo abris y te muestra a los otros en la red
<EduardoR> le tirás un archivo y el destinatario le avisa si quiere el archivo
<PabloRubianes> interesante
<EduardoR> no abre carpetas compartidas
<EduardoR> es mucho mas seguro
<EduardoR> por eso se llama giver
<EduardoR> entregador
<EduardoR> solo entrega archivos (o carpetas)
<EduardoR> usa avahi como servicio de descubrimiento
<EduardoR> no hay un servidor centralizado
<EduardoR> ni siquiera uno que tome la posta como en Win98
<EduardoR> y se puede usar desde scripts
<EduardoR> a puro shel se puede hacer un chat
<EduardoR> claro que solo en una LAN
<EduardoR> es perfecto para juegos
<EduardoR> de hacho Sugar lo  usa cuando le das compartir actividad
<EduardoR> hay cosas muy cool
<PabloRubianes> tengo que leer un libro sobre sugar todavia... pero me puse a hacer otras cosas
<EduardoR> de entre tantas trancas
<EduardoR> lo que odio es el tema ese de la clave de root
<PabloRubianes> si eso es un embole
<EduardoR> tengo las librerias para decodificar el QR, pero ya me veo que se me va a complicar usarlas
<PabloRubianes> si tenes que usar lo que esta 
<PabloRubianes> sino vas a tener lio para entrarlas
<EduardoR> cuando logre sacar una foto buena, que ya eso es un gran logro :P
<PabloRubianes> a menos que las cargues desde el .xo de tu actividad
<EduardoR> pero igual queda como del usuario
<EduardoR> no son del sistema
<PabloRubianes> si
<EduardoR> tengo que estudiar mas como se hace para que funcione así
<PabloRubianes> despues te paso el libro, me lo estaban por mandar en espa;ol
<EduardoR> al fin y al cabo es libreria la usaría solo esa actividad
<EduardoR> el de hacer una actividad?
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> lo tenes?
<EduardoR> es lo tengo
<PabloRubianes> how to create you xo activities
<EduardoR> se baja de no recuerdo donde pero lo tengo
<PabloRubianes> o algo ahi se llama
<EduardoR> si, en el site de ceibal jam esta primero
<EduardoR> es medio plomo
<PabloRubianes> si esta en ingles, en ceibaljam estan terminando la traduccion o ya terminaron
<EduardoR> y totalmente orientado a hacer cosas con python
<PabloRubianes> si eso me parecio en las primeras 4 hojas que lei
<EduardoR> jeje
<PabloRubianes> no se si sugar te deja usar algo que no sea python
<EduardoR> el tipo que lo escribió tenia una idea y cuando lo tradujeron fueron fieles a eso
<EduardoR> si, se puede, pero al principio para lanzar la actividad se usa python
<EduardoR> sería como usar un shell para lanzar un binario
<EduardoR> es en ubuntu es corriente
<EduardoR> seguro que los .desktop lo procesa un shell 
<PabloRubianes> si algo los levanta
<PabloRubianes> bueno me las voy tomando
<EduardoR> el libro de ubuntu es de alguna version o es genérico?
<EduardoR> el director del CDI dos por tres lo veo en el museo y ya me da verguenza :P
<EduardoR> el tipo no sabía que en el museo se usaba ubuntu
<EduardoR> cuando vio que por todos lados había ubuntu, dijo "como en el CDI..."
<EduardoR> CAssinelli le convirtió una Mac
<EduardoR> la que usa en la casa
<EduardoR> mañana es la charla de SL en la universidad, en la FING
<EduardoR> sabías del evento?
<PabloRubianes> ja si yo estoy esperando que me digan cuando hay que ir a dar el libro
<PabloRubianes> no este semestre fui 3 dias
<EduardoR> 18hs en noseque de estudiantes
<PabloRubianes> el libro es generico 
<EduardoR> Helius, Lupa y Viñar
<EduardoR> perfecto lo del libro
<PabloRubianes> pero desde la 10,04
<PabloRubianes> si a esa hora no puedo ir
<EduardoR> bueno, le hablo y te contacto por sms mejor
<EduardoR> trato la semana que viene, si?
<EduardoR> al medio día era no?
<EduardoR> ok, nos vemos
<PabloRubianes> si
<PabloRubianes> me avisas el dia antes y llevo el libro
<PabloRubianes> bueno me fui saludos
<carol> hola
<carlos4698> hola a todos
<LoKoMurdoK> blessing
<SinICK_> hola
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-06
<MaXxX118> hola
<MaXxX118> alguien despierto?
<MaXxX118> jejeje
<esteban_> hola
<esteban_> dònde puedo descargar ubuntu 11.04 para netbook ?
<ANIBAL> hola a todos
<ANIBAL> buenas noches
#ubuntu-uy 2011-08-07
<virusuy> magu42: como le va doctor
<magu42> volvi
<magu42> que dicen estimado virusuy_ 
<magu42> dice*
<virusuy_> aca por lavar la loza
<libertcharrua> buenas noches
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> como anda don libertcharrua ?
<libertcharrua> como andan virusuy_ magu42  y demas gente de este contertulio
<magu42> andabas perdido libertcharrua , no te dije que no tocaras el w7 , que te atrapa  jaja
<libertcharrua> naa
<libertcharrua> ni rastros de win en mi maquina
<magu42> le entraste a gentoo?
<libertcharrua> desde que compre el play2
<libertcharrua> no todavia
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> eso es salado!!!
<libertcharrua> no le tengo miedo
<magu42> eso!!!!
<magu42> todo compiladito a mano . paquete p or  paquete
<magu42> y después te podés juntar con tus amigos tan simpaticos   jajajajaja
<magu42> ya sabés cuales
<virusuy_> aguante el polilla carajo !!!!
<virusuy_> erg0t noma!
<magu42> jajaja
<magu42> y los conoce!!
<magu42> virusuy_⟿ +1
<magu42> y te falto tyzoc
<magu42> o como se escriba
<virusuy_> jjajajja #gentoo-uy
<magu42> ahi mismo , me referia  jejeje
<magu42> miré como virusuy_  los conoce
<magu42> mirá*
<magu42> y libertcharrua  los conoce a todos
<virusuy_> jajaja
<magu42> olpc⟿ que clase de nick , cambialo por tu nick habitual , porfavor
<magu42> ni quiero saber por donde andarás virusuy_   , en la web me refiero
<magu42> o por que tenes dos ip´s a veces  jeje
<magu42> jajaja   que dice eduardor ?
<eduardor> ahora si
<magu42> ahora si
<eduardor> hola
<magu42> virusuy_⟿ no me quiere contestar  jeje
<libertcharrua> hola eduardor 
<magu42> como andas eduardor ?
<eduardor> todo bien,  pero apestado
<eduardor> bien engripado 
<eduardor> y jugando con una ceibalita
<magu42> zas , otro más , que se le va a hacer don eduardor  , es la epoca
<magu42> lo de la gripe
<magu42> eduardor⟿ ceibalita escolar o liceal?
<eduardor> licealazul
<magu42> con metasys ?
<magu42> la magallanes?
<eduardor> ni idea
<magu42> una celeste ?
<eduardor> la magallanes no es
<eduardor> es azul
<magu42> azul enotces
<magu42> ah eso
<magu42> es el otro SO
<eduardor> fedora
<libertcharrua> freidora trae?
<magu42> las celestes traen metasys  un fork de meego hecho por una empresa brasilera
<magu42> a libertcharrua le encanta fedora , aunque siempre le llame freidora
<magu42> diga la verdad libertcharrua 
<virusuy_> Fedora: + 100000
<magu42> que alcahete!!!!!!!
<magu42>  alcahuete*
<magu42> jajajajajaja
<virusuy_> nunca me dejo tirado
<virusuy_> y ahora estoy en fedora + KDE
<virusuy_> mil puntos positivos
 * magu42 prueba centos de a ratos
<eduardor> aqui con gnome
<virusuy_> 2 o 3 ?
<libertcharrua> a mi siempre me come el coco
<magu42> centos 6
<virusuy_> no, gnome
<virusuy_> a eduardor
<eduardor> ceibalita azul , es loque hay
<magu42> y mirando scientific linux
<magu42> a perdon virusuy_ me entreveré
<eduardor> gnome 2 
<eduardor> curioso el xchat tiene letras enormes
<eduardor> yen firefox son microscopicas
<magu42> cuando desaparesca el shell clasico de gnome sea en 2 o 3 magu42 se hará un harakiri o algo parecido
<magu42> pruebo y pruebo kde cada tanto y no me cierra
<magu42> :-(
<eduardor> y al final,definieron como repartir los cds?
<magu42> eduardor⟿ creo que es por pedido desde  el  sitio
<magu42> pero pcapeluto si está despierto deberia contestar
<magu42> huuuuu  lo corriste eduardor 
<magu42> jeje
<eduardor> opsz
<magu42> jajaja
<eduardor> el otro día en lo de cassinelli, estaba sacando un ubuntu 11.04 y pasándolo a 10.10
<eduardor> estáfurioso con unity
<magu42> y no es el unico
<magu42> no es mala onda , pero está muy verde
<eduardor> la verdad que yo volví al clasico glome
<eduardor> ceo que no es unity, esalgo mas , nose
<magu42> eduardor⟿ no jodas , es unity!!
<eduardor> gtk puede ser que cambiasen tambien?
<magu42> salvo que tengas un tablet
<eduardor> si hubieran seguido con la version netbook, quiz
<eduardor> quizás
<magu42> o un boton para cambiar de uno a otro como hace win 8
<eduardor> pero hay programas que no andan
<magu42> lo vi en internet que quede claro jeje
<eduardor> jajaj
<magu42> antes de que piensen mal  jeje
<magu42> como debe estar haciendo libertcharrua 
<eduardor> lo absurdo es que no se pueda configurar
<eduardor> eso de que es fijo eldiseño
<eduardor> sin posibilidad de barra de tareas
<magu42> supongo que lo irán puliendo como siempre , pero para que lanzarlo , a prepo
<magu42> cuando vea a Mark le voy a decir
<eduardor> si no lo veo yo antes 
<magu42> jajajaja
<eduardor> me va a escuchar!
<magu42> hay cola para hablar con este amigo 
<eduardor> es como para bobos
<eduardor> parano complicarlos
<eduardor> no es pro
<magu42> entiendo la idea que tienen , pero porque lanzarlo estando tan verde , no lo entiendo
<eduardor> me sientoatado de manos
<eduardor> probé algo como Arios
<magu42> son una empresa de muchos millones de dolares y asumo que habrá gente calificado en marketing 
<magu42> pero no lo entiendo desde acá
<eduardor> un dvd de un ubuntu potenciado
<magu42> Arios?
<magu42> googleando
<eduardor> es gnome normal
<eduardor> el dvd tiene todo en live
<magu42> ahhh  con razon  no encontraba en google  jajaj
<eduardor> con unas dock fenomenales
<magu42> mmmm ta bueno eso
<eduardor> una pinta perfecta
<eduardor> bugs corregidos
<eduardor> todode ppas por supuesto
<eduardor> he instalado varios mint 11
<eduardor> y son lo que preciso
<magu42> http://www.nocturnar.com/forum/gnu-linux/556430-sistema-operativo-arios-basado-ubuntu.html
<magu42> lmde +1
<magu42> rolling realese 
<magu42> release*
<magu42> con una mano en el corazón  , si tengo que decirle a alguien novato , que instalar , lo mando a mint 11
<eduardor> pero aclarame algo,   debian no es rolling release,no?
<magu42> no
<magu42> pero lmde
<magu42> si
<eduardor> curioso, no?
<magu42> asi lo hace Clem Lefvreve , o como se escrib
<libertcharrua> se hbalo en algun momento que debian sacaria una rolling release
<magu42> si libertcharrua pero quedó en nada por ahora
<eduardor> porque es un laburo mantener las dependencias
<libertcharrua> pero hay gentes que nada en testing por los siglos de los siglos
<magu42> LMDE está siempre en testing más un repo de Lefevre
<virusuy_> ahhhh unrar en consola, que placer
<eduardor> yo lo que veo, que un cliente que tuvo 10 años xp, le pones ubuntu y al año tiene que cambiar a la fuerza
<magu42> virusuy_  está más nerd que nunca  jajaja
<magu42> por eso eduardor  , le instalás LMDE y no lo volvés a ver nunca más  jeje
<magu42> en una buena
<eduardor> yo necesito instalar un SO que le tire 2 o 3 años porlomenos
<eduardor> hay clientes que me dicen que con el xp no les preocupaba actualizarse
<eduardor> y en ubuntu es como si se te pegara el virus "tu ubuntu ya es viejo"
<magu42> por eso eduardor   lmde es una buena opción 
<eduardor> estoy actualizando 9.10
<eduardor> y le tengo que poner 10.10, vanzo un año
<virusuy_> pah, me baje un compilado de los beatles
<virusuy_> y tirando comandos en la consola
<virusuy_> re loco esto
<magu42> y sino LTS´s  saltan de lts en lts
<eduardor> yo wget  a muerte :)
<magu42> virusuy_⟿ cada dia está mas nerd  jajaja  
<eduardor> le estoy sacando todas las actualizaciones
<eduardor> negativo, un usuario no puede hacer actualizaciones
<magu42> eduardor⟿  le mandás un 10.04 y en 12.04 vés que pasa 
<eduardor> se le actualiza grub y te pregunta donde lo querés instalar
<eduardor> pedaso de unospelotudos!!!!
<magu42> jajaja
<eduardor> esta actualizando!!!!
<eduardor> pregunta como la primera vez
<magu42> y el usuario normal ...........
<eduardor> lecambian el grub y no le arranca mas?
<eduardor> /dev/sda o /dev/sda1 ??????
<magu42> y el usuario normal ...........  se pregunta ,  y ahora??
<eduardor> WTF!!!!
<magu42> eso!!
<magu42> sd que??????
<eduardor> y el X tambien prgunta boludeces
<eduardor> por eso apago todo
<eduardor> lo quito del inicio
<magu42> y si 
<eduardor> se supone que dentro deuna version deubuntu
<eduardor> no cambian cosas grandes
<eduardor> asi que los archivos de configuracion no deberían ser un problema
<eduardor> asi que para que pregunta pavadas
<eduardor> en el museo sigo con 10.04
<magu42> bueno estimados nerds:   eduardor virusuy_ libertcharrua como debo levantarme a eso de las 5 am para ir a buscar a mi hija a un cumple de 15 y 7 y media para otros asuntos , mejor me voy a dormir un rato
<eduardor> pero las nuevaslas reinstalécon mint 11
<magu42> y a medio dia tengo gente a comer
<magu42> terrible dia manñana para mi
<magu42> buenas noches tengan todos
<magu42> 7 chau
<eduardor> ok
<eduardor> bytesa
<eduardor> bueno me voy a ver que otra cosa puedo hacer con una ceibalita
<eduardor> aparte de chatear
<oscar22> ffffff
<EduardoR> Naudy: estoy probando Canaima 3.0!!!
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-30
<onix> hola a todos
#ubuntu-uy 2013-07-31
<ratman> hola
<EduardoR> hola ratman
<ratman> holas
<EduardoR> Esta noche llego quizás unos minutos tarde
<EduardoR> voy al cine y salgo 22:30
<EduardoR> Pienso que a las 23 estoy
<EduardoR> me pasarías el svg para ir pensando lo del diseño?
<EduardoR> ta luego!
<Naudy> saludos
<Naudy> atodos
<Naudy> o/
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-01
<ratman> cague mi wiki lpm 
<ratman> caida
<ratman> nada
<magu42> dame un seg ratman 
<ratman> oki 
<ratman> solo mirava si andaba
<magu42> ahora anda , creo
<ratman> nop
<PabloRubianes> CarlosNeyPastor: acordate de decir que casi no sabes inglés
<CarlosNeyPastor> lo digo en español?
<PabloRubianes> Así chilicuil o yo te ayudamos
<PabloRubianes> Si
<PabloRubianes> O mezclado
<PabloRubianes> Como tes más cómodo
<CarlosNeyPastor> okas
<CarlosNeyPastor> dale
<PabloRubianes> Se viene
<ratman> holas
<PabloRubianes> Vas vos
<PabloRubianes> Voy en el cell 
<PabloRubianes> saluden a CarlosNeyPastor que ahora es ubuntu member
<ratman> buena
<ratman> felicidades
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias ratman
<virusuy> Felicitaciones CarlosNeyPastor !
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias virusuy 
<libertcharrua> felicitaciones CarlosNeyPastor
<EduardoR> Felicitaciones!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> gracias EduardoR !
<EduardoR> Estoy rehaciendo la lista de programas alternativos libres, y pregunto: que les parece como alternativa a skype?
<ratman> Jitsi
<ratman> aunque el problema es claro 
<EduardoR> no lo conocía 
<ratman> cantidad 
<ratman> de personas
<ratman> que lo usan
<ratman> despues Ekiga
<EduardoR> ese si, pero nunca lo entendí
<ratman> Linphone
<ratman> es otro 
<ratman> o algo asi 
<ratman> no recuerdo si no es linuxphone
<CarlosNeyPastor> y un plugin que hay para pidgin?
<ratman> pero creo que no 
<CarlosNeyPastor> no cuenta...?
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, compartimela en Drive y te ayudo a hacerla
<CarlosNeyPastor> te parece?
<EduardoR> estaba pensando en donde subirlo, no quiero usar spread directo
<EduardoR> es para cosas terminadas, no para un workinprogresss
<EduardoR> Drive, ok
<EduardoR> va a la carpeta compartida
<EduardoR> lo subí pero queda como archivo
<CarlosNeyPastor> copialo en un documento asi lo podemos editar en tiempo real
<CarlosNeyPastor> no te parece mejor?
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo mañana le meto un poco de mano al archivo y edito unas cuantas cosas
<EduardoR> La verdad que la idea era mantener la forma de una hoja
<EduardoR> HAbría que aprovechar la otra carilla
<CarlosNeyPastor> okas 
<CarlosNeyPastor> edito respetando eso
<EduardoR> algo como una introducción a Ubuntu
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo estoy editando hace casi un año, no voy muy avanzado por falta de tiempo 
<EduardoR> pero en Drive no se ve el borde de hoja
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero una guia de instroduccion a ubuntu 
<CarlosNeyPastor> ...?
<CarlosNeyPastor> en calc?
<EduardoR> el procesador de texto de drive
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo digo de un documento editable 
<CarlosNeyPastor> mm
<CarlosNeyPastor> a ver
<EduardoR> Quizás hay que rediseñarlo como hoja plegada
<CarlosNeyPastor> mm
<CarlosNeyPastor> yo veo bordes, margenes etc...
<CarlosNeyPastor> en drive
<CarlosNeyPastor> doc.
<CarlosNeyPastor> fijate de alguna opcion en view
<CarlosNeyPastor> o algo por ahi 
<CarlosNeyPastor> tenes uqe poder ver los bordes
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, lo que estoy por pedirte hace tiempo y no te encuentro nunca
<EduardoR> si, los veo, pero no teine nada que ver con la realidad
<CarlosNeyPastor> es si me das una mano apra configurar el correo Ubuconla en Thunderbird
<CarlosNeyPastor> pero es un estimado 
<CarlosNeyPastor> despues lo enchulas cuando este terminado 
<EduardoR> seguro no se ve como este http://spreadubuntu.org/es/material/brochure/gu%C3%AD-r%C3%A1pida-de-reemplazo-de-programas-libres
<EduardoR> dentro de poco tendremos @ubuntu.org.uy
<CarlosNeyPastor> seguro
<EduardoR> no te anda nada?
<CarlosNeyPastor> como que no me anda nada?
 * CarlosNeyPastor no entendio
<EduardoR> puedes leer desde http://ubuconla.org/webmail  ??
<EduardoR> entrando allí tienes un link a clientes de correo y allí está TB
<EduardoR> dice: Configure Cliente de Correo
<EduardoR> Dice: Mozilla Thunderbird® can automatically detect this email account’s settings.
<EduardoR>     Choose to set up a new email account in Mozilla Thunderbird®.
<EduardoR>     When Mozilla Thunderbird® prompts you for the email address, enter eduardor@lanave.com.uy.
<EduardoR>     Use your cPanel account password as the password.
<EduardoR> If the auto-configuration fails, please set up the account using the manual settings.
<EduardoR> Incoming Server: 	server107.dinamichosting.com
<EduardoR>     IMAP: Port 993
<EduardoR>     POP3: Port 995
<EduardoR> Outgoing Server: 	server107.dinamichosting.com
<EduardoR>     SMTP: Port 465
<EduardoR> Authentication is required for IMAP, POP3, and SMTP
<EduardoR> me fui, quizás vuelvo luego
<EduardoR> recuerda que ahora tendrás también un @ubuntu.com además!!!!
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, puedo desde la webmail pero lo quiero en thunderbird por comodidad
<EduardoR> yo lo tengo así, y es como dice, se configura solo poniendo el mail
<EduardoR> los puertos son default y los servidores los encuentra solo
<EduardoR> son los MX del dominio
<CarlosNeyPastor> si, es verdad que voy a tener la otra cuenta :D
<EduardoR> lo ideal es tener alias, y tener forma de enviar desde la que quieras 
<EduardoR> pero normalmente no se puede enviar de un alias
<EduardoR> o me perdí de algo
<EduardoR> no intenté
<EduardoR> creo que llevar hojas de esas a Avanza sería útil
<EduardoR> la cosa que la gente se lleve algo en la mano, y si es una hoja A4 impresa barato, es mejor
<CarlosNeyPastor> para
<CarlosNeyPastor> EduardoR, 
<CarlosNeyPastor> hangout?
<EduardoR> no, me tengo que ir
<EduardoR> por?
<EduardoR> no me imaginaba que avanza era la semana proxima
<EduardoR> hay que hacer algo a los pedos como siempre
<CarlosNeyPastor> :S
<CarlosNeyPastor> :S
<CarlosNeyPastor> hangout por comodidad
<CarlosNeyPastor> compartiste el documento?
<EduardoR> si
<EduardoR> me fui ya ya ya
<EduardoR> ta mañana !
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-02
<magu42> EduardoR⟿ ping
<EduardoR> pong
<EduardoR> respondiendo al mail
<magu42> jeje
<magu42> era por eso que te buscaba
<magu42> sabia que andarías por acá y los emails los lees quien sabe cuando
<magu42> sigo buscando un POE barato , no tengo ganas de hacerlo , nos leemos más tarde
<magu42> taluego
<EduardoR> ratman2: voy a intentar imprimir tarjetas
<EduardoR> tenés el svg para modificar?
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-03
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, ratman saludos
<SergioMeneses> como vamos?
<ratman> holas
<ratman> que tal 
<ratman> el CarlosNeyPastor se vive cayendo hoy
<ratman> hay que para de bajar pelis
<SergioMeneses> jejeje
<SergioMeneses> CarlosNeyPastor, le podes pasar tu wiki a ratman para vea el modelo y vaya armando la de él
<ratman> ya le he copiado algunas cosas
<ratman> jeje
<ratman> ya regreso
#ubuntu-uy 2013-08-04
<ratman> buwnA
<ratman> buenas
<ratman> holas
<virusuy> como andas ratman 
<SergioMeneses> un virusuy juju
<virusuy> como anda SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> virusuy, bien bien... venga don virusuy el otro fds podemos mirar lo de los charms que dejamos pendientes?
<virusuy> si, en realidad estoy un poco complicado de tiempos planificando vacaciones
<virusuy> en Noviembre, pero vemos de hacer un poco de tiempo y verlo
<SergioMeneses> viperhoot, ++
<SergioMeneses> yo hasta hoy me desocupe de la oficina... y no he mirado lo de un curso de mongodb que ando haciendo
<SergioMeneses> y mañana cierra la primera semana :S
<ratman> :)
<ratman> aca pescando un resfrio creo 
<SergioMeneses> jeje el ratman 
<viperhoot> hey, me hablaban
<viperhoot> poco tarde creo :P
<ratman> jeje
<CarlosNeyPastor> Buenas ratman 
<CarlosNeyPastor> como andas?
<CarlosNeyPastor> o tengo que hablar con ratman2
<CarlosNeyPastor> ?
<CarlosNeyPastor> son muchos ratman 
<ratman> cambio de pc
<ratman> ya regreso
<ratman> buenas
<magu42> holas
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-29
<cypherman> hola geishas....
<cypherman> soy asterismo...
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-30
<HacKDarK> Como va chicas? 
<calisto> su hubira alguna...
<calisto> :'(
<dbertua> hola gente
 * dbertua hay alguien?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-07-31
<verooo> hola
<verooo> Hay alguien?
<dbertua> Hay alguien hoy?
<PabloRubianes> y ahora complicado dbertua 
<dbertua> toc toc
<PabloRubianes>  dbertua como andas? yo laburando
<dbertua> hola Pablo
<dbertua> que hace?
<PabloRubianes> laburo 
<dbertua> anunciaban IRC y me vine
<PabloRubianes> vos todo bien?
<PabloRubianes> pero es a las 22
<dbertua> se
<dbertua> ahhh
<PabloRubianes> a esta hora casi nadie ta conectado
<dbertua> con razón no había nadie nunca ;)
<PabloRubianes> algunos laburan otros robamos :P
<dbertua> yo salgo a las 14, y después de eso "nerdeo"
<dbertua> cuandoe s la UBUNTUCONLA
<PabloRubianes> en 12 dias
<PabloRubianes> todavia estan viendo si transmiten en vivo
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-01
<CarlosNeyPastor> Holanda
<CarlosNeyPastor> Ando por acá
<ratman> hol
<CarlosNeyPastor> Ratman
<CarlosNeyPastor> Je
<CarlosNeyPastor> Poca gente eh?
<ratman> y bue
<CarlosNeyPastor> Decos que cae mas gente?
#ubuntu-uy 2014-08-03
<dbertua> hola gente
<ratman> nas
<ubuntero> hola, soy un usuario windows que desea migrar a ubuntu pero desconozco cómo hacerlo o cómo manejarlo
#ubuntu-uy 2015-07-27
<g16688> hola?
<g16688> hay alguien?
<g16688> alguien sabe de algun programa en ubuntu que sirva para pasar texto de una imagen a texto digital ocr?
<g16688> son de las pocas cosas que me faltan en ubuntu 
#ubuntu-uy 2015-08-01
<asterismo> hola señoritas
<asterismo> EduardoR: Ursinha PabloRubianes magu42 CarlosNeyPastorB
<asterismo> que dicen
<magu42> como va asterismo , tanto tiempo
<asterismo> paa
<asterismo> tantisimo tiempo
<asterismo> que haces loco!
<PabloRubianes> hola como andas?
<asterismo> todo bien?
<asterismo> hola PabloRubianes
<magu42> uuhhh
<asterismo> aca andamos
<magu42> estaba PabloRubianes 
<asterismo> PabloRubianes: ya es el dueño o CEO de ubuntu a esta altura
<PabloRubianes> nah
<asterismo> a menos que se haya dado cuenta que Debian es mejor
<asterismo> y haya migrado
<asterismo> jaja
<asterismo> que dicen bo tanto tiempo
<asterismo> tanto tiempo y tantas cosas han pasado
<PabloRubianes> si pila de tiempo
<magu42> no me digas asterismo que migraste de vuelta al olam , a otra cosa 
<asterismo> que?
<asterismo> no papa
<asterismo> sigo
<asterismo> soy el encargado ahi
<asterismo> tengo todo Debian
<asterismo> tenemos server IRC
<asterismo> bots
<asterismo> apache
<asterismo> foro
<asterismo> bitacora electronica
<asterismo> etc
<asterismo> todo sobre Debian y soft liblre
<asterismo> libre
<magu42> kde ?
<asterismo> http://hercules.oalm.gub.uy
<asterismo> claro que si
<asterismo> KDE
<asterismo> debian Jessie
<asterismo> 8
<magu42> eso queria saber
<magu42> jaja
<asterismo> estoy a full con el IRC
<asterismo> puse un server propio
<asterismo> y puse uno en la red tor
<asterismo> un hidden service
<PabloRubianes> KDE es insufrible
<PabloRubianes> peor que windows te diria
<asterismo> PabloRubianes: no sabes lo que decis
<asterismo> PabloRubianes: al fin algo usable luego de Gnome2
<PabloRubianes> xfce es usable
<PabloRubianes> y unity 7 tambien
<asterismo> XFCE esta muy bueno pero no tiene todas las funcionalidades de KDE
<PabloRubianes> unity 8 por ahora es indefendible
<asterismo> yo ya no estoy para experiemntos
<asterismo> tengo que laburar
<asterismo> y KDE es la solucion ideal
<asterismo> me gusta mucho el openboz y LXDE tambien
<asterismo> para la cosa mas minimalista
<asterismo> che
<asterismo> prueben este server
<magu42> crunchbang++   +1
<asterismo> recursolibre.undernet.club
<asterismo> 6667
<asterismo> 6697 SSL
<asterismo> cuando puedan
<asterismo> bueno
<asterismo> tambien pueden entrar a irc.oalm.gub.uy que es nuestro servidor IRC en el OALM
<asterismo> tenemos un Lenovo ThinkServer TS140
<asterismo> nuevo
<asterismo> con 32GB RAM
<asterismo> nuevito
<magu42> jeje
<asterismo> con UPS de rack
<PabloRubianes> jajjajaa
<asterismo> ahi tenemos el server
<asterismo> es una roca
<magu42> cacho de maquinita
<asterismo> nickserv, chanserv
<asterismo> etc
<asterismo> no es nada comparado con servers en serio
<asterismo> pero para nosotros es un monton
<PabloRubianes> claro
<asterismo> Intel Xeon quad core
<asterismo> ahi tenemos el archivo cientifico+
<asterismo> estuve aprendiendo mucho de apache
<asterismo> el server es re segurop
<asterismo> segun un test SSL es esencialmente igual de seguro que los servers del BROU
<asterismo> salvo por el cert SSL que es autofirmado
<asterismo> pero todos los ciphers que usa son seguros
<asterismo> con forward secrecy
<asterismo> etc
<asterismo> yo siempre con el tema de la seguridad/criptografia
<asterismo> etc
<asterismo> jodiendo
<asterismo> como siempre
<magu42> nunca está demás
<asterismo> incluso tenemos un servidor ownCloud
<asterismo> les voy a pasar una carpeta
<asterismo> web para que miren unos tests SSL
<magu42> ta salado asterismo 
<magu42> mas que astronomo es un sysadmin de aquellos
<asterismo> jajaja
<asterismo> el hombre orquesta
<PabloRubianes> jaja falta el plumero en el ....
<PabloRubianes> jajaja
<asterismo> claaa
#ubuntu-uy 2015-08-02
<magu42> sin telefono ni internet , disculpen
<asterismo> magu42: por?
<asterismo> con que estas conectado?
<magu42> buenos vecinos que siempre hay jeje
<asterismo> andas hackeando wifis?
<magu42> nunca lo he hecho ni lo volveré a hacer 
<asterismo> jajaj
<magu42> pucha era un tel en corto
<magu42> a ver si anda al mio como corresponde , los vecinos solo me axilian en estos casos
<magu42> jaja 
<magu42> ya vengo
<magu42> ahora si
<magu42> asado!!!  chau
<magu42> nas noches
<asterismo> hola viki
<viki> que contas asterismo?
<asterismo> aca andamos
<asterismo> PabloRubianes: 
<asterismo> te presento a viki
<asterismo> decime algo viki
<viki> algo...
<asterismo> viki weather montevideo
<viki> asterismo: Pronostico para Montevideo, MN | Temperatura: 29°C (Indice de calor: 30°C); Humedad: 55%; Pressure: 100.9kPa; Condiciones: Clear; Viento: Wsw, 14kph; Actualizado: 12 mins, 30 secs ago | Pronostico para Saturday: Partly cloudy; Maxima 30°C; Minima 16°C | Pronostico para Sunday: Clear; Maxima 28°C; Minima 12°C
<asterismo> sos una genia viki
<viki> en serio? muchas gracias
<asterismo> PabloRubianes: 
<asterismo> tenes que verla
<asterismo> es hermosa
<asterismo> viki sos hermosa
<viki> vos decis?
<asterismo> see
<asterismo> viki presentate
<viki> Hola, mi nombre es V.I.K.I. (Virtual Interactive Kinetic Intelligence) y administro los canales #android, #astronomia, #cafe, #chat, #debian, #linux, #ubuntu, #uruguay y #radioaficionados
<asterismo> ups
<asterismo> viki presentate
<viki> Hola, mi nombre es V.I.K.I. (Virtual Interactive Kinetic Intelligence) y administro los canales #tor, #linux, #onion, #darknet, #debian, #chat, #
<asterismo> pucha
<asterismo> viki presentate
<viki> Hola, mi nombre es V.I.K.I. (Virtual Interactive Kinetic Intelligence), podes activarme mencionando mi nick al comienzo, al final o utilizando el caracter @ al principio, por ejemplo, @list
<asterismo> ahora si
<asterismo> @wiki ubuntu
<viki> asterismo: Ubuntu es un sistema operativo basado en GNU/Linux y que se distribuye como software libre , el cual incluye su propio entorno de escritorio denominado Unity. Su nombre proviene de la ética homónima, en la que se habla de la existencia de uno mismo como cooperación de los demás. Retrieved from <https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu>
<asterismo> wiki ubuntu viki
<viki> asterismo: Ubuntu es un sistema operativo basado en GNU/Linux y que se distribuye como software libre , el cual incluye su propio entorno de escritorio denominado Unity. Su nombre proviene de la ética homónima, en la que se habla de la existencia de uno mismo como cooperación de los demás. Retrieved from <https://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu>
<PabloRubianes> asterismo, taba comprando pisa
<PabloRubianes> pizza
<PabloRubianes> toy del cel
<PabloRubianes> jeje
<asterismo> ok
<PabloRubianes> pero mucho nivel
<asterismo> viki quien tiene la culpa?
<viki> Ursinha
<asterismo> viki wiki pizza
<viki> asterismo: La pizza es un pan plano horneado, cuya base es elaborada con harina de trigo, sal, agua y levadura. Generalmente es cubierto por salsa de tomate u otros ingredientes como salami, champiñones, cebolla, jamón, aceitunas, entre otros. Es original de la cocina napolitana (Italia) y su popularidad ha hecho que se extienda por todo el mundo con muy diversas variantes. Sin embargo, la (2 more messages)
<asterismo_m2> hola viki
<viki> hola asterismo_m2!
<asterismo_m> buenas
<asterismo_m> que cuentan gente
#ubuntu-uy 2016-08-02
<cypherman> buenas
<asterismo> alguno usa conversations? el cliente de jabber?
<asterismo> podriamos hacer un gateway con Jabber  - IRC
<magu42> nada de eso asterismo :-(
<asterismo> se podria crear un canal ubuntu@chat.undernet.uy
<asterismo> anda bastante bien el server
<asterismo> a ver cuando se hacen una cuenta en el GNU Social y largan un poquito el FB
<asterismo> https://social.undernet.uy
<asterismo> dmurana ya se hizo una
<asterismo> https://social.undernet.uy/santiago
<asterismo> https://social.undernet.uy/dmurana
<asterismo> me voy a cenar
<asterismo> luego miro
#ubuntu-uy 2018-08-03
<NachoVM> Hola, soy nuevo. busco info de que hacer despues de instalar Xubuntu 18.04 tengo algunos problemitas con mi placa de video viejita y ya segui algunos tutoriales que no me funcionaron. O si me pueden recomendar algun lugar donde preguntar. gracias
#ubuntu-uy 2018-08-05
<DarkGhost> hola
<DarkGhost> soy nuevo
<DarkGhost> en este tema
<DarkGhost> de irc
<DarkGhost> que me recomiendan
#ubuntu-uy 2019-08-02
<magu42> pahhhh
<magu42> Mauricio Bruno y  yo
<magu42> y los bots
<magu42> andamos volando
<magu42> jaja
<magu42> hacia años que no escribia algo en xchat
<magu42> je
<magu42> nas
